# souhaiter un vœu [sic] / présenter ses vœux



## salah94

Bonsoir,
Svp, je veux savoir si ces phrases sont correctes :
1-pour *souhaiter un vœu à quelqu'un*, on va lui dire par exemple: bonne année.

2-je t'ai appeler pour* te souhaiter un vœu.*
3-aujourd'hui on va apprendre comment *souhaiter un vœu.*
4-je vais lui écrire une lettre pour *lui souhaiter un vœu de bonne année.*
5-on va écrire *un vœu de bonne année.*

Merci d'avance.


----------



## k@t

Bonsoir, 

En l'occurrence, le terme se met au pluriel :


> *2.* _Au plur._ Souhaits que l'on adresse à autrui, dans diverses circonstances, à l'occasion du nouvel an, d'un événement important.
> VOEU : Définition de VOEU


Par ailleurs, on dit plutôt _*présenter ses vœux*_, que _souhaiter ses vœux_.

1-pour *souhaiter un vœu à quelqu'un*, on va lui dire par exemple: bonne année. >_* pour présenter ses vœux à quelqu'un.*_
2-je t'ai appeler pour* te souhaiter un vœu > *_*te présenter mes **vœux.*_
3-aujourd'hui on va apprendre comment *souhaiter un vœu. > présenter ses vœux.*
4-je vais lui écrire une lettre pour *lui souhaiter un vœu de bonne année. > *_*lui présenter mes vœux de bonne année.*_
5-on va écrire *un vœu de bonne année. > des *_*vœux de bonne année.*_


----------



## salah94

Dans un manuel scolaire, j'ai trouvé dans une  séquence comme ça :

Séquence 1
Acte de parole: souhaiter un vœu.

Vous pensez que  cette formule est aussi incorrecte et il faut mettre le pluriel ?


----------



## k@t

Disons que _souhaiter + vœu_ est pléonastique, puisque _vœu _signifie _souhait._
Voir *ici *ce qu'en dit l'Académie.
On peut également dire a_dresser ses/des vœux _ou _formuler ses/des vœux_.

Pour ce qui est du singulier vs le pluriel, s'il s'agit de souhaits adressés à autrui - particulièrement dans ce contexte de bonne année, en principe le pluriel est requis. Dans d'autres cas, le singulier est possible, voir *ici *pour des exemples.


----------



## JClaudeK

Dans ces autres cas (avec vœu au singulier; voir *ici* ) 
prenons par  exemple:
_- En cas de péril, le croyant peut adresser un vœu au protecteur choisi._
il s'agit d'un
_*4.* Souhait que l'on adresse à une divinité, à Dieu, à une entité. ,_ c'est à dire qu'on demande une faveur/ un service.
Ou bien:
♦ _Loc. verb._ _Faire un vœu_. Formuler un souhait particulier, dans certaines occasions et en liaison avec une tradition, une coutume, une superstition. _Faire un vœu à la vue d'une étoile filante_.


----------



## salah94

Donc heureusement,
cette expression* "souhaiter un vœu" *qui est écrite sur ce manuel scolaire dans une séquence qui parle *"des fêtes" *(nouvel an) est déconseillée où tout simplement fausse vu plusieurs raisons:

1-c'est un pléonasme.
2-un vœu au singulier,c'est généralement un souhait mais non pas pour autrui ( dieux...)

-Mais on peut tout simplement dire "adresser un vœu".

Cette analyse est-elle correcte ??


----------



## k@t

Elle me semble parfaite !


----------



## salah94

L'idée est bien claire maintenant. Je vous remercie tous


----------



## Nicomon

k@t said:


> Par ailleurs, on dit plutôt _*présenter ses vœux*_, que _souhaiter ses vœux_.


  Il se peut que ce soit une variante régionale - je n'en ai aucune idée - mais je suis plus portée à dire _* offrir* ses/des vœux_.

.


----------



## JClaudeK

Nicomon said:


> mais je suis plus portée à _* offrir* ses/des vœux_. - Il se peut que ce soit une variante régionale.


Effectivement !

Selon l'Académie française (voir lien #4)


> *On dit *[en France]
> _*Présenter* ses vœux à quelqu’un_


----------



## Nicomon

J'avais déjà cliqué sur le lien vers le site de l'Académie *f*rançaise que k@t a mis au post 4. 

Mais je me suis dit qu'il se pouvait que cet article court ne cite pas *toutes *les possibilités.
C'est pourquoi j'ai écrit « je n'en ai aucune idée ».

Ce qui vous semble une variante régionale serait en fait un usage vieilli ailleurs, mais encore vivant au Québec. 
Extrait du CNRTL sous *Offrir*  (c'est moi qui surligne en gras) : 





> _Vieilli._ [Dans une formule de politesse] *Synon. de *_*présenter*. *Offrir *ses hommages*, ses respects, *ses voeux*._ _H. de Balzac, qui vous offre ses hommages et vieilles amitiés_ (Balzac,_ Corresp.,_1838, p.374). _*Offrez mes voeux* et mes hommages à toutes vos femmes, grandes et petites_ (Hugo,_Corresp.,_1863, p.432).


----------



## salah94

Svp,
Concernant, l'adjectif possessif, je vois qu'on dit souvent " mes /ses / nos vœux...et non pas l'article indéfini "des".
Est-ce qu'il y a un problème avec l'utilisation de cet article indéfini "des"  où bien ça ne pose aucun problème ??:
-Je lui ai même adresser *des vœux*.
-je t'ai appelé pour adresse*r des vœux*.
-on va apprendre comment adresser *des vœux*.


----------



## JClaudeK

Nicomon said:


> Ce qui vous semble une variante régionale serait en fait un usage vieilli ailleurs, mais encore vivant au Québec.


C'est justement ça que j'entendais par "variante régionale".
On sait bien que le québécois a gardé bon nombre de formes anciennes vivantes. Ce ça qui fait son "charme exotique".


----------



## Nicomon

salah94 said:


> Est-ce qu'il y a un problème avec l'utilisation de cet article indéfini "des" où bien ça ne pose aucun problème ?


 J'aurais peut-être formulé les phrases autrement,  mais « *des *» ne pose aucun problème à mon avis. 
J'ai d'ailleurs aussi écrit « _des_ » à la fin du post 9.

Extrait de cette page de la BDL (vers la fin) : 





> Il faut cependant éviter le pléonasme _souhaiter des vœux_,_ souhaiter nos meilleurs vœux_, qu’on peut remplacer par _offrir_, _présenter_, _adresser
> *des* vœux,_ _*nos* meilleurs vœux_.


----------



## k@t

salah94 said:


> Est-ce qu'il y a un problème avec l'utilisation de cet article indéfini "des" où bien ça ne pose aucun problème ??:


*Quand l’énoncé est spécifique, on emploie le possessif. *(Sans complément et sans contexte, il s’agit par défaut des vœux de bonne année.)
_Je vous présente mes vœux. _(Il n’y a pas de complément, mais un contexte et si le contexte est un mariage qui se déroule en été, on se doute bien que ce ne sont pas des vœux de nouvel an qui sont adressés ! ) 
_Il a présenté ses vœux à ses collègues. _(Dans ce cas, où la personne  ne s'adresse pas directement à quelqu'un - contrairement à l'exemple juste avant - l'article est possible, et alors il ne s'agit pas forcément de vœux de bonnes années ; mais, si dans l'absolu il n'est pas impossible de ne pas préciser quels vœux ont été adressés, dans les faits, il est a priori peu probable que ça se produise.)

On peut à la rigueur employer l’article si un complément suit :
_Je vous présente des / mes  vœux de bon rétablissement.
Il a présenté des / ses vœux de bonne année à ses collègues._
Cependant, même dans ce cas, le possessif est vraiment plus fréquent.

Il est des formules où seul le possessif est possible :
_Je te présente mes meilleurs vœux / tous mes vœux.
Il a présenté ses meilleurs vœux / tous ses vœux._

*Quand l’énoncé est générique 
+ quand il n'y a pas de complément, le possessif comme l’article sont possibles*, mais à mon avis, le possessif reste là encore malgré nettement tout plus fréquent.
_Comment présenter ses vœux / des vœux ?
Jusqu’à quand peut-on présenter ses vœux / des vœux ?
_
*+ quand il y a un complément, les deux sont possibles*, mais là, il me semble que le possessif n'est pas forcément plus "naturel" que l'article (ce n'est qu'un sentiment, pas une affirmation).
_Comment présenter ses vœux de bon rétablissement / des vœux de bon rétablissement ?_
_Jusqu’à quand peut-on présenter ses vœux de bonne année / des vœux de bonne année ?_


----------



## Nicomon

salah94 a écrit _adresser des vœux _au post 12.   Avec ce verbe, il me semble que _des_ est aussi fréquent, sinon plus, que le possessif.

Reprenons ses propres exemples :
-je lui ai même adress*er* *des vœux*.   Il faudrait écrire _adress*é. *_Avec cette correction, à mon avis la phrase est grammaticalement correcte. 
-je t'ai appelé pour adresse*r des vœux*.   Je ne trouve pas cette phrase très naturelle.  Je dirais plutôt :  _pour t'offrir/te présenter mes meilleurs vœux.  _
-on va apprendre comment adresser *des vœux*._  _Ici, je n'imagine pas le possessif.


----------



## k@t

Nicomon said:


> Avec ce verbe,


À mon sens, le verbe ne change pas grand-chose à l’affaire. Je vois les choses de la même manière, quel que soit le verbe : _adresser, présenter, offrir_.


Nicomon said:


> -je lui ai même adress*er* *des vœux*. Il faudrait écrire _adress*é. *_Avec cette correction, à mon avis la phrase est grammaticalement correcte.


Oui, ça correspond au deuxième exemple de mon premier cas.


Nicomon said:


> je t'ai appelé pour adresse*r des vœux*. Je ne trouve pas cette phrase très naturelle. Je dirais plutôt : _pour t'offrir/te présenter mes meilleurs vœux. _


Là, je rajouterai un *t’* > _pour *t’*adresser mes vœux_.
Cette phrase correspond au premier exemple de mon premier cas. On est donc d’accord sur le possessif plus naturel que l’article. Quant au verbe, *adresser* sonne sans doute un peu trop administratif pour être utilisé à l’oral + dans un contexte familier.


Nicomon said:


> -on va apprendre comment adresser *des vœux*._  _Ici, je n'imagine pas le possessif.


Ça dépend de ce que l’on souhaite dire. S’il s’agit d’apprendre à adresser des vœux de façon très générale (ce qui est sans doute le cas), l’article est en effet plus adéquat que le possessif. S’il s’agit d’apprendre à adresser ses vœux de nouvel an, je dirais que le possessif est plus pertinent.


----------



## salah94

C'est clair maintenant pour ce point, mais il y a un point qui me fait pensé un petit peu; par exemple l'expression "je *vous présente mes vœux de ce nouvel an :* le bonheur, la santé..."

Est-ce que je peux utiliser l'expression " *présenter mes vœux à quelqu'un " *pour parler de nos souhaits que l'on veut réaliser et non pas nos souhaits à la faveur d'autrui.

-Je veux* te présenter mes vœux = *je veux citer mes vœux...,je vous présente ma liste des vœux...; (les citer et les classer; comme je vous présente mon exposé..)


Est-ce possible ?


----------



## k@t

Dans l’absolu, ce n’est pas impossible (_*présenter *_aurait alors le sens non d'_adresser_, mais celui d'*exposer*), mais on dirait sans doute plus probablement quelque chose comme _*Je vais te dire quels sont mes vœux / Je vais te dire ce que je me souhaite.*_


----------

